# What tool to use to true Edge/Enve wheels?



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a pair of Edge/Enve wheels that need a little truing. The nipples don't stick through to the outside of the rim, so I took the tire/tube/rim strip off. The spokes stick up through the nipples, so it is not possible to insert a tool into the top of the nipple. The outside of the top of the nipples looks perfectly round -- doesn't look like a tool could be used to adjust (tighten or loosen). 

What's the trick to truing a Edge/Enve wheel?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

They make their own tool now. http://enve.com/products/gear/nipple-wrench-nipwrench/.

Otherwise just get the Park Tool 3.2mm socket tool.
Park Tool Co. » SW-15 : 3-Way Internal Nipple Wrench : Wheel & Spoke


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

My Enve Smart 3.4 wheels use a 3.2mm square drive (part of the Park SW-15 linked above). This wheelset has the small internal brass nipples. If your wheelset has the older aluminum hex nipples, obviously you need a differnt socket (which might also be a part of the above Park SW-15).


----------

